# Raised Panel Wainscoting



## mprice (Dec 13, 2012)

Hello,

I'm relatively new to routers, and while I have successfully made and installed some faux recessed panel wainscoting using MLCS's wainscoting 2 bit set, I would like to attempt a true raised panel wainscoting. I think I have a good comprehension of how to make and install this type of wainscoting, but have a specific question regarding the bits. Would I utilize the same rail & stile plus raised panel with undercutter bits used for making cabinet and door panels? From everything I've read and watched the process for cabinet doors and raised panel wainscoting appears the same (except for not needing to miter the wainscoting rails & stiles), but I'd like to confirm that. Thanks for your help.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

It can be done either way.

You can just set the panel in a rabbet in the back of the rails and stiles. they will not be seen.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Yes itv is the same set of bits for either project. I have found it easier to build the paneled wall in place instead of trying to fit one large paneled wall. Start with the bottom rail, add one side piece then the raised panel then another stile and so on. When making the rails and stiles make extra so that you don't have to set up the bits a second time. If you have an extra router even better. If you have a planer run all your stock through it even if it is already seems to be 3/4" thick. MDF makes better panels than wood if the wall is to be painted although you will have to smooth the edges out..


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

mgmine said:


> Yes itv is the same set of bits for either project. I have found it easier to build the paneled wall in place instead of trying to fit one large paneled wall. Start with the bottom rail, add one side piece then the raised panel then another stile and so on. When making the rails and stiles make extra so that you don't have to set up the bits a second time. If you have an extra router even better. If you have a planer run all your stock through it even if it is already seems to be 3/4" thick. MDF makes better panels than wood if the wall is to be painted although you will have to smooth the edges out..


Hi Art - I agree MDF makes nice panels for paint projects. Tip - If you prime them with good bonding primer first, it hardens any fuzz and sanding becomes a breeze, just hit with some 150 or 180 grit and it smooths right out.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

One other point use acrylic enamel when you paint and not latex semi gloss. You will get a much better finish.


----------

